# Wrinkles and Acne: Renova vs. RAM (or both?)



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 23, 2008)

Going to see my doctor this week to finetune my skincare.  Have used retinoids for about sixteen years now.  Surprisingly, not using them for anti-aging but for treatment of adult acne.  It's been okay---I occasionally break out, mostly in the T-zone and along the hairline---but I wonder if I should ask for something stronger.  Currently using RAM 0.1% but still breaking out, mostly on the chin, at that TOTM.  

Tried Taz but it made my face feel like hamburger.  Also tried Differin a few years ago but can't remember how that worked.  I think my doc gave me a scrip for generic Retin-A because Differin was so expensive.

I have very few wrinkles and little hyperpigmentation, thanks to good genes, daily sunscreen and retinoids.  But---I'm getting crepey under the eyes and am thinking Renova.  I have used RAM under the eyes but they're pretty dry and I would prefer something more moisturizing in that area.  I also have very dark, hereditary undereye circles and wonder if Renova might help lighten them.

Does anyone with combination skin w/ wrinkes and adult acne, especially ages 40+, have experience with Renova?  Does it seem to help control acne?  Or should I stick with RAM or another retinoid for the face and Renova only for undereyes?  

Thanks in advance for any input and advice!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## athena123 (Feb 25, 2008)

bumping this thread for you because I'm kind of curious myself. I'm no longer acne prone but use a product with 1.0% retinol for anti-aging benefits. I'm 43 years old with oily/combo skin. Considering a stronger form of Retin-A so I can boost results, but will hold off until I have used copper peptides for a month or so. I know some ladies on EDS skincare board swear by either Taz or RetinA but I can't offer an honest assessment of either. Hopefully someone with a little more knowledge will be able to chime in


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the bump!  I hope someone w/ expertise in this area answers, too.

Otherwise I'm seeing my health care provider on Wednesday and will ask her.  Will post what she says.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 26, 2008)

SQ, if you request your formulation in a cream base, it'll be more moisturizing than a gel or water-based formulation. I didn't know retin-A was safe to use around the eyes, do you use it all over the eye area or only underneath? I'll be interested in knowing that.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 26, 2008)

Athena,

I'd never used Retin-A around my eyes until recently---thought I wasn't supposed to.  Plus, my eye area seems prone to irritation, so I wanted to avoid Retin-A to decrease problems there.  I have used it on occasion because I want to stave off any wrinkles under the eye.  Good question---I will be sure to ask my provider tomorrow. 

I might ask her, also, for some samples so I can see if my skin prefers cream base or gel/water base.  It's so dry where I live that I might have to go with cream---plus I've got the skin changes associated with perimenopause.  It's frustrating because I feel like I don't know how to take care of my skin anymore---and wrinkles AND zits just somehow seems rather unfair!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 27, 2008)

Athena,

Got some answers!  My provider said it is perfectly fine to use Retin-A around the eyes---just don't get it in the eyes or use on the eyelid.  If you experience irritation, check with your provider to get a milder strength or change from a gel medium to a cream.  

I'm sticking with the RAM 0.1% because, other than a few cystic pimples (courtesy of perimenopause, thank you) it seems to be working well.  As per the suggestion of my provider, I will likely mix the RAM with eye cream when I apply it to the undereye area.  

There may come a time---maybe when I'm over this hormonal hump---that I'll need something more emollient like Renova all over my face---just for antiaging and not because of acne.  

BTW, have you tried Prevage?  I started using it off and on when it was first introduced.  I wasn't sure if it was responsible for some of my breakouts so I stopped using it for a while but then started up again.  It doesn't work for everyone but it certainly has helped me decrease wrinkling and discoloration.  

HTH---LMK if you have any questions.  Take care!


----------



## Tabster (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, I have been using RAM for nearly 4 years.  I first started off with the Creams and worked my way up to the .1 which is the strongest.  I was using the product for scarring, acne only on chin and pigmentation.   It worked for me,  my scarring nearly vanished and the pigment was beautiful.  I would get frustrated that the acne on my chin would still pop up.  I started to look in to the ingredients in the cream and one of them was a pore clogging ingredient.  I  then switched to the gels which come in .01 and .025.
  	They come in lower dosages because they are delivered to your skin differently.  When applying the gel it stings a bit like your cleaning your face with alcohol.  

  	Ok, this was not working and it was as if my skin was not as plump and bright.  I however can say that it was causing bumps on my chin to finally go away.  Pulling them to the surface!

  	Went back to the derm and she put me on Retin a Micro.  Oh my goodness, The first week of using it was nuts.  I had been on the strongest of generic creams and this Micro  was causing serious peeling, redness and bumps.  I did continue to use it but after 4 weeks I determined it was just to drying for my skin.  My skin was in no way acclimating.  I  never considered my skin dry but oily..  I do know however that when I do have dry skin I tend to break out more because my pores are clogged from all the dry skin.  Does this make sense?  When your skin is dry it just tries to produce more oil which breaks you out even more so.


  	From there I went to Renova .02.   Ok I have been on it for 2 days and my skin seems to be feeling a bit better.  It does have a moisturizer in it.  I I for some reason think it may be just as strong as the .1 generic RAM.  My face is peeling in light layers as apposed to thick dry skin coming off.  It also does not seem to be as irritating.  It goes on very nice!  Not sure i am going to continue to use it every night I may take a night off here and there.  Anyhow, I will let you know of my experience.  


  	BTW-  I am nearly 37 and my name is Tabitha...


----------

